# 5-HTP and Serotonin Levels



## Steve77 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello, I have had IBS-D for about 15 years now, however, over the past year it has gotten much worse. Like many others I believe stress and anxiety make it much worse than it needs to be. It is a crazy cycle I get full of anxiety because I am worried I am going to get a D attack and I end up getting one which probably comes from the extra anxiety. I recently tried 5-HTP to try and help this out. 5-HTP is suppose to increase the amount of serotonin you produce and I have read that people think this can play a role in IBS and that serotonin levels are unbalanced in people with IBS. Well, the 5-HTP seemed to help my anxiety and stress level but it seemed to make my D worse. Has anyone else ever tried this? I have tried almost everything in the past year (Fiber-helps, prescription drugs, tea, diet, calcium, etc) and the only thing that works (sometimes) is taking a bunch of Immodium.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Im not 100% sure how 5-HTP works though it sounds similar to SSRIs.The majority of serotonin is in your gut, so increasing the levels i would assume cause D. Though with SSRIs you can get D or C. Also if it works much like an SSRI you probably have to give it a while for side effects to wear off.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tryptophan is the precursor of serotonin.IN IBS the probelm is not so much the amount of serotonin in the gut or the brain, but the regulation of it between the gut and the brain and the release of it from specific cells in the gut.HoweverMore GI Symptoms, Less Anxiety With Tryptophan Supplementation in IBSNEW YORK (Reuters Health) Dec 21 - Patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) have an increase in gastrointestinal symptoms after ingestion of a large dose of tryptophan, according to a new study. At the same time, they report having fewer symptoms of anxiety and depression.British researchers, led by Dr. Jonathan Shufflebotham of the University of Bristol, studied 18 patients with ROME II-defined IBS and 11 age-matched controls. The subjects were evaluated during a phase of acute tryptophan depletion and a phase of acute tryptophan increase.Participants ate a low-protein diet on the day before each phase of the study and fasted from midnight to 9:00 am on the day of intervention. Baseline levels of tryptophan were measured on that day and patients completed a questionnaire, answering questions about IBS symptoms and symptoms of anxiety and depression.During acute tryptophan increase, subjects drank a concoction containing 2.3 g tryptophan, 150 ml water, 100 ml flavoring of their choice and 2 spoons of sugar. During acute tryptophan depletion, subjects drank the same drink without the addition of tryptophan.Total and free plasma concentrations of tryptophan decreased 73% in both patients and controls during tryptophan depletion and increased approximately 60% on the day of supplementation.IBS patients reported more gastrointestinal symptoms but less anxiety with acute tryptophan increase compared with acute tryptophan depletion. Controls did not have a difference in symptomatology on either day. IBS patients had lower mood scores overall than controls during all phases of the study.In the study published in the November issue of the American Journal of Gastroenterology, Dr. Shufflebotham and colleagues write that the findings "suggest a difference in serotonergic functioning between these two groups and provides evidence to support the hypothesis that 5-HT dysfunction is involved in IBS."IBS symptoms respond to treatment with 5-HT4 agonists and 5-HT3 antagonists in some IBS patients, the researchers note. And, "the differing direction of GI and anxiety symptom responses to 5-HT manipulation is counterintuitive but intriguing.""Further researcher is now needed to clarify which parts of the 5-HT system are dysfunctional in IBS and how this relates to the symptoms experienced by patients with this condition," the team concludes.Am J Gastroenterol 2006;101:2582-2587.You might also want to read thisaltered serotonin signaling and ibs compilationhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=80198


----------



## Steve77 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you for the quick response. I tried Amitriptyline but the side effects were to strong and it didn't seem to help all that much. Hopefully they will research and find an alternative to Lotronex.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Steve, how long were you on the Amitriptyline for?Also check this thread outhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=5373


----------



## Steve77 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Eric. I actually called a hypnotherapist this morning to set up an appointment. However, if people have had success with Mike's tapes I might try that. That is one of the few things I have not tried yet. I am a teacher and my goal was to try and get my IBS-D under control before the start of the school year. It is tough when I have to go on a field trip, sports bus, or when I can't leave my classroom at any time to get through the day. I was on the Amitriptyline for only a week. It didn't seem to help and I felt so out of it. I also read it can cause a lot of weight gain and for something that wasn't working yet I didn't want to stay on it at that time.


----------

